# Wiring diagram



## kemperhills (Mar 31, 2014)

I have a Simplicity riding mower, Model # 1693795 that kills the engine when the when the PTO button is pulled. Last year the blades wouldn't engage when the PTO button was pulled and I replaced the backup overide switch and it worked for a while. Now the opposite has happened. If you turn the backup override switch before engaging the blades it runs fine.

Question, does anyone know where I can find a wiring diagram for this mower. Thanks.


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

Go to partstree.com and enter "simplicity",in the box at the left. Just below it, enter the model #,and you should see a wiring diagram listed.


----------



## skunkhome (Nov 30, 2008)

I think you are going to find that 1693795 is actually the mower deck only. The ID number for the tractor itself should be on the left side of the frame just below the engine.


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

I believe it is a mower deck..... a 44" I think.


----------



## skunkhome (Nov 30, 2008)

Unfortunately it was/is used on a multitude of tractors but I think that long ago they stopped publishing the electrical wiring diagrams in the operators or parts manuals. I have looked for diagrams on several of the newer generation of tractors and all I have been able to find are images of the wiring harness that really gives no insight into what controls what. I am thinking you are going to have to find someone who has a chassis service manual once you have determined the model number of your tractor.


----------



## kemperhills (Mar 31, 2014)

Ok, guys, thanks for the response, and you are right, the model number of the mower is 4694656. But I have already solved the problem My bad.


----------



## skunkhome (Nov 30, 2008)

I'm sure you must have meant 1694656. Here's the manual. http://www.simplicitymfg.com/us/en/document/index?doc=TP_100_4089_06_RG_SMA_LO.pdf
http://www.simplicitymfg.com/us/en/document/index?doc=TP_400_4201_00_RG_SMA_LO.pdf
Unfortunately there appears to be no wiring diagram in the manuals or on PartsTree.com. http://www.partstree.com/parts/?lc=simplicity&mn=1694656+-+Regent,+18HP+Hydro&dn=21623

Looks like you will need to get your hands on a service or repair manual. Good to know you sorted our your issues.


----------



## kemperhills (Mar 31, 2014)

skunkhome said:


> I'm sure you must have meant 1694656. Here's the manual. http://www.simplicitymfg.com/us/en/document/index?doc=TP_100_4089_06_RG_SMA_LO.pdf
> http://www.simplicitymfg.com/us/en/document/index?doc=TP_400_4201_00_RG_SMA_LO.pdf
> Unfortunately there appears to be no wiring diagram in the manuals or on PartsTree.com. http://www.partstree.com/parts/?lc=simplicity&mn=1694656+-+Regent,+18HP+Hydro&dn=21623
> 
> Looks like you will need to get your hands on a service or repair manual. Good to know you sorted our your issues.


Thanks skunkhome for the effort. Not to minimize the effort of those on this forum, but someone on another forum had a diagram that he let me use. The seat switch, on this model was wired through the RMO and the PTO switch. I knew the RMO switch was good because I had already replaced it when it shorted out. Thanks again.


----------

